# Betty did it! Two does!



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Betty had her babies. They are so cute. We didn't know what to expect since my dad got her from the local livestock sale, but they look to be pure lamanchen. The first doe presented with only on leg forward. I had to go in and pull the leg forward. After that, all went smooth.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Awww, Congratulations on a successful kidding.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YAYYY! I have been watching your thread! That is awesome, congrats! And does to boot!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. What antibiotic do you give, since I had to go in?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Really, I have NO idea. I hope everything else goes well, though!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally, if all I have to do is slip a finger or two in to hook the other leg, I don't medd with antibiotics, but if you really went in, pen. is best. Dunno the dosage off hand.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I can find a dose. Thanks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new cuties & great job!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay Betty!! Glad everything went well for you...and she even gave you girls :stars: Congrats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What cutie pies!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am so proud of betty. What a good mom she is. I don't know why they got rid of her.


----------

